# Western UniMount off 2004 2500HD part 63360



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Mount will fit 1999-2010 1500HD, 2500 and 3500
Has spacers (one bolt needs to get drilled out of tube). New spacers are $8.50 at Storks if buyer wants to go that route.
Mount in good condition, is straight with no repairs or welds.
Could use to be cleaned up and painted.
Willing to ship at buyers expense.
$400.00 obo located in Spring Grove, IL
email for pics is best [email protected]


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

mount has been cleaned up and painted
make offer


----------



## GRAVYC8 (Nov 15, 2015)

is the mount still available?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Not likely.... that post is 3yrs old.


----------

